# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  OFERTA COLÁGENO HIDROLIZADO ITALGELATINE A 35 SOLES X KG

## OrganixPeru

NNNNNTemas similares: SACHA INCHI EN OFERTA A 8.00 SOLES EL KILO Artículo: Venderán a cinco soles el kilo de quinua OFERTA DE CHIA DE PRODUCTOR DE CAÑETE :precio de chacra 3 soles VENDO QUINUA ORGANICA PRODUCIDA EN CAJAMARCA A 15 SOLES EL KILO PDA invierte 330 mil nuevos soles para mejora de ganadería en Ucayali

----------


## Spencer

hola, aun venden colágeno hidrolizado por kilos?

----------


## Spencer

Buenas Tardes, aun comercializan colageno hidrolizado, si es asi, por favor me dicen el precio por kilo, y cuanto seria la cantidad minima que venden

----------

